# Photosession with my 50mm.  C&C please



## LuckySe7en (Dec 21, 2011)

I finally picked up a nifty fifty and did a quick session. Here are some of the results. Please let me know what you guys (and gals) think. 

Thanks!

1





2




3


----------



## JH100 (Dec 21, 2011)

Are these your girls? They're adorable!

I like #3 the best


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 21, 2011)

That's actually my favorite too.  Yes these are my babies


----------



## Tony S (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like the lens works well for you.  These little ones put a smile on my face today.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 21, 2011)

I like also the first. A perfect symmetry could have been slightly better  .


----------



## SixShotEspressO (Dec 21, 2011)

#3 is the clear winner for me, I couldn't help grinning as I looked at it. If that reaction alone doesn't say "good photography" I don't know what does.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Dec 21, 2011)

They look incredibly happy and that alone really makes the images stand out. The don't have the forced "smile at the camera, sweety" grin. The compositions are nice, the images are well exposed, but it seems like you have applied a vignette around the border? It makes the colors around the edge look muddy and flat. The first one is cropped too close for my taste. I would leave more space on either side of the bench and lower the bench in the frame just a tad.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 21, 2011)

Very pretty girls and very nice pictures.

I'm going to nit pick and split hairs, but these are overall good pictures. 

I'm not enjoying the vignetting in any of these, not personally my taste.

#1. If you were @ a 90 degree angle to the bench, and had the entire bench in the frame I think it would make it a lot better.

#2. Great picture with geniune laughter and smiles. Really warming. The horizon needs some fixing though. 

#3. Another great shot, and again horizons are a little off. 

They all seem a little warm but overall good shots.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.  I could never get these girls to smile like this when we take mall photos lol
@ GreatPhotoRace- I think I agree with you on the vignetting, I ad this to ALL my photos lol I think I'm addicted.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree, if you had the whole bench in #1, it would have been perfect! still like it though, just trying to give some CC. Plus they are your little girls, so they have so much more value than the photography aspect.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 21, 2011)

The original photo contains the full bench, I'll do another edit.  My thinking behind the crop was to keep the frame right around the girls.  I actually thought the entire bench would take away from the photo.  Thanks again

The next batch I edit, I'm going to try and stay away from the vignetting...TRY lol


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nicely done! Looks like the nifty 50 is working well for you  My nit pick is perfect symetry in the first one. Some of the bench is cut out. But like I said I'm just being nit picky for nice set


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nicely done. I would however ease up on the vignettes a little.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 21, 2011)

These are good. The one of the bench would have been better with the whole bench but the others are perfect.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 21, 2011)

#3 is excellent.  Absolutely excellent.  I'm amazed you captured that with such a narrow DoF while they were running.

#1 is eye catching.  I like the setup.  The bench is ever so slightly un-level.  The slanted road in the background makes the image feel even more unlevel.

#2 is also quite nice, but I don't like the lines at the top of the frame.

Great stuff.


----------



## ewick (Dec 21, 2011)

these are great. The laughter makes it so genuine. are all these natural light?


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.  I appreciate the comments and help.  
@ ewick- yes they are all natural light.  It was a good day.  The sun was hiding behind clouds all day.  I shot with my T2i and 50mm 1.8 only.


----------



## moze229 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, you've done a better job with yours than I've ever been able to do.    Sharpness and color is right on.


----------



## amcpen (Dec 21, 2011)

Great shots - I agree that #3 is the best. 
I just picked this lens up as well and have been playing today


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 21, 2011)

moze229 said:


> Well, you've done a better job with yours than I've ever been able to do.  Sharpness and color is right on.



what have you shot with yours?


----------



## TMBPhotography (Dec 21, 2011)

For those of you that said the background is unlevel, if the girls are even, how do you "fix" that? if you rotate the photo to make it even, dont you give the girls the look of them not being level?


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 21, 2011)

Yea I was running into that problem.  I usually try to get the horizon level but the location is a bunch of hills.  I had to choose, do I make the girls level or the background lol


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 21, 2011)

TMBPhotography said:


> For those of you that said the background is unlevel, if the girls are even, how do you "fix" that? if you rotate the photo to make it even, dont you give the girls the look of them not being level?



No.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 21, 2011)

LuckySe7en said:


> Yea I was running into that problem.  I usually try to get the horizon level but the location is a bunch of hills.  I had to choose, do I make the girls level or the background lol



If it is hilly, you should base your horizons on things that are level. For example, in the first picture, you would base the horizon on the top of the bench... for the second, you can use the structure behind the girls, specifically the black pole looking object. The third picture, I would use the bench again for reference.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 21, 2011)

I like these.  Other than minor issues they're very good.  IMHO, vignette was tactfully done and very subtle; I enjoy it.  Good job!


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 21, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I was running into that problem. I usually try to get the horizon level but the location is a bunch of hills. I had to choose, do I make the girls level or the background lol
> ...



If I'm understanding you correctly, you're talking about as I'm taking the picture, right?  If so, then I totally agree, I could have made everything line up a little better.
I was meaning as I was doing pp, I had to choose which to make level.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 21, 2011)

LuckySe7en said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > LuckySe7en said:
> ...



Like I said, these are nitpicks. I think you did a great job with these pictures, and you've captured a side of your children that all of us parents try so hard to do. It's not easy.
As for horizons, I meant both. Usually, man made things are level, so horizons should be based on man made objects, whether it is during shooting, or fixing in PP.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 21, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> I like these. Other than minor issues they're very good. IMHO, vignette was tactfully done and very subtle; I enjoy it. Good job!


Thank you!


----------



## Daf (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice! #1 is a really special shot.


----------



## Raian-san (Dec 21, 2011)

The exposure is good, :thumbup:


----------



## fokker (Dec 21, 2011)

Nothing bad at all to say about these, I have seen plenty of 'pro' work that isn't up to this standard. well done.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 21, 2011)

I personally like #3 the best. Don't know why, but just do. They are all great though. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## paigew (Dec 21, 2011)

These are so great! Good job


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 21, 2011)

Now for the dissenting opinion.  There is too much DOF in # 1 ( background detail) which draws me away from the subjects & to a lesser extent also in #2.  

Love #3.


----------



## Stryker (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely kids' photos!!!  

Would be so much lovelier if there were no vignettes.  Or would settle for a slight white vignette to brighten up the Holiday mood

Great shot on no. 3.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 21, 2011)

Decent pics, great expressions, nice colors, decent compositions, very sharp.

Really well done overall.

I hate the vignette, but that's me.

Watch your tilt.  You have a couple unintended angles you may want to fix.


----------



## kylehess10 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well done! I also love #3 the most; your daughters are so adorable together


----------



## kamerageek (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice. The girls are absolutely adorable. I can't think of anything to improve upon the photos.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  These are the best photos I've been able to produce thus far.  

@ Ron- I can't remember what aperture I used for this shot.  I want to say 2.2.  I tried 1.8 but I couldnt get everything in focus.  Is there another way I can blow out the background w/out opening the aperture more?  

@ stryker- If I get some time this weekend I'll do more edits w/out the vignettes.  I really like the colors and now that I've looked at them a hundred times, the vignetting dulls out the colors.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 22, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Decent pics, great expressions, nice colors, decent compositions, very sharp.
> 
> Really well done overall.
> 
> ...



According to Stryker's signature, I guess I'm on the right track lol  Thanks


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 22, 2011)

"@ Ron- I can't remember what aperture I used for this shot.  I want to  say 2.2.  I tried 1.8 but I couldnt get everything in focus.  Is there  another way I can blow out the background w/out opening the aperture  more?  "

Yes, by getting closer to your subject but that would have narrowed your field of view.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 22, 2011)

LuckySe7en said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Decent pics, great expressions, nice colors, decent compositions, very sharp.
> ...





Or I just follow stryker around and post after him to up my reputation some.


----------



## AMOMENT (Dec 22, 2011)

Very charming.  Just curious, was this shot during the evening?  I know this is highly dependent on a lot but, how far were you from them/what settings/priorities were you shooting?  I LOVE THESE and actually like the vignetting.  How did you achieve this in pp? 

Adorable girls!!!!


----------



## AMOMENT (Dec 22, 2011)

Number 3 is my fave too!!  You must of had a fairly quick shutter speed to get that right?


----------



## enzodm (Dec 23, 2011)

AMOMENT said:


> Number 3 is my fave too!!  You must of had a fairly quick shutter speed to get that right?



From EXIF:

ISO Speed Ratings = 100
Original Date/Time = 2011:12:18 16:40:44
Shutter Speed (Exposure Time) = 1/1250 second
Aperture = &#402;/2
Exposure Program = manual control (1)


----------



## enzodm (Dec 23, 2011)

LuckySe7en said:


> @ Ron- I can't remember what aperture I used for this shot.  I want to say 2.2.  I tried 1.8 but I couldnt get everything in focus.  Is there another way I can blow out the background w/out opening the aperture more?



Aperture = &#402;/3.2 (EXIF is readable).
Actually, I like also this way, it gives some context. If it is a crop, try to enclose both ends of the bench, and perhaps straighten slightly. I like how the composition emphasize the different age on the two girls.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 27, 2011)

AMOMENT said:


> Very charming. Just curious, was this shot during the evening? I know this is highly dependent on a lot but, how far were you from them/what settings/priorities were you shooting? I LOVE THESE and actually like the vignetting. How did you achieve this in pp?
> 
> Adorable girls!!!!



No these were shot right in the afternoon sometime.  I would say I was at least 10 ft in front of them. I left room around them to allow for cropping.  I only shoot manual now so I simply set the aperture I wanted (that would allow for both of them to be in focus) exposed, which left me with a fast shutter speed.  ISO was kept to 100 just to make sure everything was clear.  
Post processing was pretty simple, I warmed them up a tad, increased the saturation very little and did a subtle vignette.  
Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## leelorimor (Jun 24, 2012)

#3 is a great shot. Love their expressions!


----------



## SoCalTiger (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow these pictures are all great! Good composition, lighting, color saturation. I do agree about a slightly larger crop and straigtening of #1 though.


----------



## thiha (Jun 24, 2012)

wow. great photos. the best one is 3rd


----------

